
How to edit, build and install iOS Apps without being near a Mac - barredo
http://www.escortmissions.com/blog/2011/5/18/how-can-you-edit-build-and-install-iphone-and-ipad-apps-with.html
======
27182818284
Oh, they literally mean without being in close proximity to a mac. I'm so used
to non-literal blog titles I thought they meant "without being near" to mean
you didn't need a mac.

